# boat rods



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i am not a boat fisherman, but i came across this the other day and it might interest you guys. www.deutscheoptik.com then click products, then weekly specials. seems like this company bought out some australian boat rod outfit and are selling boat rods at about 1/2 price. good luck charlie ps see you on the surf.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

COOL, THANKS PARTNER!! 

TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hey weakfish warrior ur names charlie too? Well i thought i would tell you that i got the prize from striped bass world championship. 50 dollar gift certificate to boaters world. COBIA ROD HERE I COME!


----------

